# 9 speed Sora brake lever needed. LH side.



## Gillstay (20 Sep 2021)

Hi, I have all the gears working well,



but need the broken off left lever replacing. Anyone got one where the mech is broken but the lever is okay . Thank you.


----------



## DCBassman (20 Sep 2021)

Double or triple? Many, many different Soras...


----------



## walkman-man (21 Sep 2021)

This doesn't look like Sora, looks like a Microshift design. I think I may have a broken one though, and if it's the correct side then you can have it for the postage cost if you're prepared to wait around whilst I try to dig it out.


----------



## T4tomo (21 Sep 2021)

walkman-man said:


> This doesn't look like Sora, looks like a Microshift design. I think I may have a broken one though, and if it's the correct side then you can have it for the postage cost if you're prepared to wait around whilst I try to dig it out.


agree, shimano have never had 2 levers behind the brake, vaguely recall some of the early lower end stuff had a campag like trigger for the down shifts. 
the RH lever definately looks micro shift, it wouldd be unusual for it to be paired with a Sora LH.

@*Gillstay*
maybe of interest to the OP ebay could be to the rescue


----------



## Gillstay (21 Sep 2021)

walkman-man said:


> This doesn't look like Sora, looks like a Microshift design. I think I may have a broken one though, and if it's the correct side then you can have it for the postage cost if you're prepared to wait around whilst I try to dig it out.


DOH! Your correct, I have read Sora on the rear changer and then just just carried on without thinking as i have serviced it. Yep its a double Microshift I need and I would happily wait while you dig it out and that would be most generous. Thank you.


----------



## walkman-man (14 Oct 2021)

OK well after the long delay waiting for me I feel you may have sorted something yourself out by now. But if you are still waiting then I probably have bad news for you. I've had to search several places at home and elsewhere but what I did end up finding was a Sunrace shifter,not microshift. Also mine was an 8 speed one. The reason I mention the speed is because the two shifters are actually made by microshift and so are v similar designs but the fact that mine is 8 speed means the design could be incompatible with what you have just for that reason. I could take a pic of the internals to give you a good idea of how the internal self contained shifter mechanism mounts to the lever blade (mine has two bolts holding it on with no other contact points) but it's probably too much of a longshot for you to consider.Also, mine has a silver lever, not black like yours.


----------



## Gillstay (14 Oct 2021)

walkman-man said:


> OK well after the long delay waiting for me I feel you may have sorted something yourself out by now. But if you are still waiting then I probably have bad news for you. I've had to search several places at home and elsewhere but what I did end up finding was a Sunrace shifter,not microshift. Also mine was an 8 speed one. The reason I mention the speed is because the two shifters are actually made by microshift and so are v similar designs but the fact that mine is 8 speed means the design could be incompatible with what you have just for that reason. I could take a pic of the internals to give you a good idea of how the internal self contained shifter mechanism mounts to the lever blade (mine has two bolts holding it on with no other contact points) but it's probably too much of a longshot for you to consider.Also, mine has a silver lever, not black like yours.


Many thanks for looking as I have been busy on an older Raleigh, so not got around to it and should just have bought the ones T4tomo suggested, but hey-ho something will come up. The 8 speed doesn't matter as its a left lever i need, 2 speed. As you say I bet the internal design is just different enough to make it not compatible. Thanks again for your time.


----------



## walkman-man (14 Oct 2021)

Righto, glad you're not too disappointed. One thing about the 8 speed business though is that I'd not explained that the left hand lever I had was from an 8 speed set, so I'd meant to get across that the body of the left hand lever would have the same design as the right hand one, so would have been incompatible for this reason, but of course its all academic now anyway. Good luck continuing your search, just a pity you didn't have shimano levers fitted to the bike as these are much more common, and also broken ones are more common too as many of their designs can't be repaired unlike Campag for instance.


----------



## Gillstay (14 Oct 2021)

Yes I may be better off just getting Sora ones as they are plentiful. Will give it a couple of weeks of e bay watching first.


----------



## DCBassman (14 Oct 2021)

At least Sora LH 2-speeds are plentiful, it's the triples that can get awkward to find sometimes.


----------

